# Sunday's Show and Tell  .. 7/17/22



## jd56 (Jul 17, 2022)

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 17, 2022)

Cool custom bike pic, early stingray bars, VW BEAM decanter.DECANTER. pic of our old ratrod.


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 17, 2022)

I found the lunch/tool box I had been looking for to go on my "51 Huffman sorry @mrg saw yours and had to find one. I'm going to attach some magnets to the box to hold it in place.


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 17, 2022)

got these two crates of wood rims bought for a friend-awesome for display!


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2022)

Forgot I got this too.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 17, 2022)

I picked up this pair of 1968 Raleigh Sports last night and took two quick photos when I got them. Can't believe how clean they are...yet I'll make them even nicer!

I just made a separate Post on the bikes with closeups... 🙂


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 17, 2022)

some more smalls this week...

Grips...





these cool Vans shades for like 50 cents at the Flea Market





also received my Harley Davidson tool pouch from @Hastings, along with a bunch of cool nibbles! Thanks Ken! 👍









I love the Amerks cap!










Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 17, 2022)

All 20” this week


----------



## RJWess (Jul 17, 2022)

My son and I mocked up a Rascal mini bike kit before powder coat. Fast fun ride.....


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jul 17, 2022)

My brother grabbed this Lil' Tiger from a dumpster.  It's not really my thing, but the price was right.






The seat and sissy bar have, uhh, issues.


----------



## jammer (Jul 17, 2022)

I've been working on this deal for a couple of months and I finally got it home. My first Harley, an '87 Heritage Softail, super clean. 87 was the year my wife and I were married.


----------



## jammer (Jul 17, 2022)

This was an estate sale score a couple of weeks ago. An '81 supergoose with lots of nice parts on it. I've been wanting a mongoose for over 40 years and finally have one. I was saving my money when I was about 12 years old, I used to visit the mongeese at my local bike shop in Niles, Michigan. I had the money saved after the summer of '82 but when I saw ET at the theater, I had to have a Kuwahara, so I bought a KZ1 and rode it till it broke.


----------



## jammer (Jul 17, 2022)

I finally took the trip to Ohio to pick up the cruiser I bought on DOND a couple months ago. Since we are both retired now, my wife and I drove up there on a Tuesday and made a mini vacation out of it, staying in Cleveland, we had a great time with great weather. I ended up with the second cruiser still in the box. I'll probably let loose of that one, maybe I will take it to a show later in the year. I may be going to Pittsburg, then Kratefest and maybe Memory lane. I'll be sure to describe it better. I am very pleased with the bikes.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 17, 2022)

I didn't find this I made this fender ornament out of a broken toy airplane missing the wheels, drilled and tapped al-thread stud and wheels off a toy car, but now what bike to put it on?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 17, 2022)

This 1945 Simplex Servi Cycle came my way and this stellar CWC drop stand for my parts queen stash!  Thank you @Glenn Rhein for the assist.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 17, 2022)

A week late on this one as I’m still away from home on much needed vacation… Found this 64 Opal deluxe in a pile of throw away furniture. Already have some of the missing parts.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 17, 2022)

This majestic has been on Facebook for a bit. 
very clean all the way down to the original seat. Price drop to double digits made me take it home.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 17, 2022)

Better late than never....

Here are some fun things I've acquired this summer. One I stole from Flyod on his trip to visit me... haha.

One is my new baby, a 2019 certified used Rav4.
Kia maaaaay have gone up in smoke on the way home from my thesis defense... the day I was supposed to start my road trip to LA to live there for the summer.
So those plans got canceled. But I'm atleast glad she did it a mile from my house and not in some national park.
😬

So this is Sporty Spice


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2022)

Picked up a 1942 Hawthorne on Craigslist the other day. All original, down to the batteries. Only exception being grips, rear carrier added to relocate the tail light & add carrying capacity, right Torrington men's pedal. Wire & switch for brake light is there.  😉  👍

Whoever added the carrier took great care to find an aftermarket rack that had holes that lined up with the taillight pod & soldered little clips to hold the wire.😎


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 17, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Picked up a 1942 Hawthorne on Craigslist the other day. All original, down to the batteries. Only exception being grips, rear carrier added to relocate the tail light & add carrying capacity, right Torrington men's pedal. Wire & switch for brake light is there.  😉  👍
> 
> Whoever added the carrier took great care to find an aftermarket rack that had holes that lined up with the taillight pod & soldered little clips to hold the wire.😎
> 
> ...



Love the color pattern!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Love the color pattern!





Me too!! Kind of an equipped base model I think. Light pod should mount to seat post binder but really cool bike. I was surprised to find chrome hubs on a '42!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 17, 2022)

New 1-3/4” x 28” smooth black Robert Dean tires on my 1893 Winton.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2022)

I WANT TO RIDE THAT!!!!👆👆👆👆

What a cool bike. I'm smitten....😍🥰😍😻🙀


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2022)

2 HUBLEY 1930’s 7” cast iron racers. Selling off some of my 4” cast iron motorcycles and changing up the collection a little. I have a few 4" cast iron motorcycles available.


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This 1945 Simplex Servi Cycle came my way and this stellar CWC drop stand for my parts queen stash!  Thank you @Glenn Rhein for the assist.
> 
> View attachment 1663952
> 
> ...



Simplex is a cool bike. I had a couple in the past. But that taillight is real cool. Was that an accessory or just added on. Have never seen one on anything.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2022)

1860's german  import civil war sword..1985 Honda aero scooter..yard art...


----------



## biker (Jul 17, 2022)

Found these two at a local house sale about a mile from my house. The red one is the holy grail of slots called the Buckley Bones Dice slot machine made in 1936. The blue one can't find any info on. Included auction prices realized on the red one.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 17, 2022)

Got a cool Lepper Bike seat from Germany ( made in Holland) for my original '52 CCM double drum brake S/A 3 speed and a 20" 1962



 Ichiko Cadillac tin toy car from Japan. The Caddy has seen some miles, wish it could talk to me. What a story I bet?  I also put a couple of lights in my Gilbarto gas pump. Garage decor ongoing. . Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kunzog (Jul 17, 2022)

Picked up this green skateboard to add to my collection. It was a bare board that I added graphics to.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 17, 2022)

Got a set of wheels for the Black Pearl 41 build (just need to remove the white paint) and i also scored a drop stand for the 39 Firestone as well as a donor frame to fix the rust issues!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 17, 2022)

Sucker for Nissan Hardbodies…that is all this week.


----------



## stezell (Jul 17, 2022)

Very cool color combination Eric!
Sean


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 17, 2022)

I didn’t sleep well last night knowing this beast was going to be mine at 5 am this morning. She’s minty!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 17, 2022)

*Picked up some odds and ends ,,here and there ,,mounted our traffic light,,made up some wood displays stands for my hood ornaments,,some cool Lil wagons from Oldbikes,,some Catfish Stuff,,local Mailbox,,Local RCA sign,,and some bike odds and ends and The Full Moon last week 
Ya All Have A Nice Day





















































*


----------



## andysto73 (Jul 17, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Me too!! Kind of an equipped base model I think. Light pod should mount to seat post binder but really cool bike. I was surprised to find chrome hubs on a '42!



I was going to go get this bike as it was close to me but just don't have the room. Great score for the price. Glad someone on here got it.


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2022)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Picked up some odds and ends ,,here and there ,,mounted our traffic light,,made up some wood displays stands for my hood ornaments,,some cool Lil wagons from Oldbikes,,some Catfish Stuff,,local Mailbox,,Local RCA sign,,and some bike odds and ends and The Full Moon last week
> Ya All Have A Nice DayView attachment 1664158
> 
> View attachment 1664160
> ...



Nice goodies but I love that St. Christopher badge.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 17, 2022)

Epic petroglyph/rattlesnake hike with my son this morning.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 17, 2022)

One of my friends found and purchased this and I just had to have it.  I have never owned one or ever seen one in person.   Thanks Kurt!  It will need a new wheelset.  If anyone has some drop centers, shoot me a PM.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 17, 2022)

This week is a two parter I went 80 miles  north of me for this find the Schwinn Sidewinder this was a Market place find . I got there and they had two other bikes. The price was cheep enough so it was worth the ride .














Then I drove 80 miles South of my house to the Dudley bike show in Thompson CT. And bought a 1941 really clean Raleigh as found with all of the original paper work including the store hang tag ! And a truss frame Westfield Project . Plus some other stuff .


----------



## Nashman (Jul 17, 2022)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Picked up some odds and ends ,,here and there ,,mounted our traffic light,,made up some wood displays stands for my hood ornaments,,some cool Lil wagons from Oldbikes,,some Catfish Stuff,,local Mailbox,,Local RCA sign,,and some bike odds and ends and The Full Moon last week
> Ya All Have A Nice DayView attachment 1664158
> 
> View attachment 1664160
> ...



Great haul. If you or anyone has an extra set of those old school original ribbed BIKAP raspberry reflector/spring clip hubcaps, I'm looking for a set of 2 or 4, have an ad in the wanted section. Thanks!


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2022)

Robertriley said:


> One of my friends found and purchased this and I just had to have it.  I have never owned one or ever seen one in person.   Thanks Kurt!  It will need a new wheelset.  If anyone has some drop centers, shoot me a PM. View attachment 1664229
> 
> View attachment 1664230
> 
> ...



Great bike and cool little skull on the fender


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 17, 2022)

Home made steel ride on dump truck with working steering. 36" long  .


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 17, 2022)

I got some last minute deals today almost thought I had a cooks brothers front hub for a minute but not that lucky. The Raleigh mountain tour Taramack I grabbed for the wheels (the rims barley have brake rub and pedals. I was planing on outing them on a cook bros replica I should be getting soon but I just saw my schwinn cruiser 5 it’s blue and if it will work I’m thinking they will go on there.  The other bike is a savage cruiser? Never heard of them if anyone thinks it’s anything special let me know. I got the forge blower it’s a mohawk number 40 made in Louisville I’ve slowly been collecting everything to try and give blacksmithing a try if nothing else I’ll have some fun with it. Also got some vintage canoe paddles made by Ralph Stewart but don’t have a picture


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2022)

I’ve had this for a while but it needed some work so I got it fixed up today. I think post war German but not sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## jammer (Jul 17, 2022)

these are some of my finds from the Willowbrook, Ill estate sale.


----------



## stezell (Jul 17, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Epic petroglyph/rattlesnake hike with my son this morning.
> View attachment 1664218
> 
> View attachment 1664219
> ...



Very cool Brant, definitely a mini me.


----------



## BRad90 (Jul 17, 2022)

Fun Speed Racer Booster Plate came in this week.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 17, 2022)

stezell said:


> Very cool color combination Eric!
> Sean



Thanks Sean! I love the colors too! 


andysto73 said:


> I was going to go get this bike as it was close to me but just don't have the room. Great score for the price. Glad someone on here got it.



I certainly don't have room either. Especially for a GIRL'S bike.🤦‍♂️ But love the colors, kool parts/unique taillight & watched it for a bit. Couldn't let it get parted & will be a sweet rider one day. Need to find a girl to ride it when it's ready to ride.😂😂 If a boys frame in same year/color/condition popped up however.....🤔

Too bad boys bike had different colors. I guess.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tom Carroll (Jul 17, 2022)

jammer said:


> these are some of my finds from the Willowbrook, Ill estate sale.View attachment 1664579
> 
> View attachment 1664580
> 
> ...



nice what size are the wrapped Westwinds


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 17, 2022)

My week of estate sale finds. The first couple pics were from the Willow Brook Mega sale.


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 17, 2022)

Me today loading inventory for Africa.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 17, 2022)

good weekend, schwinn spitfire seat and sissy bar not for sale,  higgins a friend wants me to fix up, was yard art for along time, aired up the tires oiled the chain was really bad !!  and took it for a spin, and some parts


----------



## comet (Jul 18, 2022)

Was visiting my sister in Eugene and went to a couple garage sales.


----------



## Majdotkool (Jul 18, 2022)

Picked up this JC Higgins from the original owner‘s daughter. It has some of the original paperwork included. She said her Mom was a bit of a hoarder and kept everything, too bad more people weren’t like that.


----------



## biker (Jul 18, 2022)

Cleaned it up with soap and water. Chrome looks great but will have to get some chrome polish to see if that helps any. No restoration needed here. Just some paint loss on top but I will leave it as is. Figured I will get the best pics out in the sun. Neat piece. And expensive.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 18, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Great haul. If you or anyone has an extra set of those old school original ribbed BIKAP raspberry reflector/spring clip hubcaps, I'm looking for a set of 2 or 4, have an ad in the wanted section. Thanks!



FOUND


----------

